# Rack Mapping software???



## Anonymous067 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm trying to find something (almost like CAD), that allows me to "map out" rack units and such? any ideas?


----------



## avkid (Nov 29, 2008)

How about a free 3D CAD program?
https://www.alibre.com/products/xpress/xpress_for_all.asp


----------



## museav (Nov 29, 2008)

RackTools® - Software for Producing Rack Layouts and Purchase Orders, Middle Atlantic's free rack layout software, can import from and export to AutoCAD.

Stardraw.com - System Design Software / Control Software, does a lot more than rack layouts but also not free.


----------



## Dillon (Nov 29, 2008)

Excel.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Nov 29, 2008)

Dillon said:


> Excel.



"Merge cells" and "format cells" context options are your friend. I documented the contents and heat loads of 16 server racks using excel...works well once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Nov 29, 2008)

Excel is something I do use. However, I like to have a printoff of all the panels and such!

I downloaded the trial of that stardraw thing, still trying to get it to work.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 30, 2008)

The Draw function of MS Word.

Google SketchUp.


----------



## museav (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a number of people drawing rooms in Google SketchUp and then using a third party converter (SU²EASE | SketchUp to EASE Exporter | Rahe-Kraft GbR Berlin, Acoustic Consultancy or SU²CATT | SketchUp to CATT-A Exporter | Rahe-Kraft GbR Berlin, Acoustic Consultancy) to import the SketchUp drawings into EASE or CATT for acoustics and audio modeling.


----------



## rwhealey (Nov 30, 2008)

Stardaraw Audio does that, but I found it extremely difficult to work with and it didn't have models for most of the newer equipment we use.


----------

